# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safes, Strongrooms & Vaults. >  Largest Vaults?

## GordR45

Hi back,

Last weekend was Winnipeg's annual 'Doors Open Winnipeg' event and the TelPay Building was one of those open to the public for the event, though otherwise NOT. A friend with a real camera took some pics for me and I think I used my iPhone as well. It was a whirlwind weekend with many, many sites of interest on our itineraray. Got a few shots of the safety deposit vault of the Main Branch of Bank of Montreal, as well as some of the many vaults in the Millenium Centre, the former Western Canada Main Branch of the former Bank of Commerce.

I'll post one or two of the TelPay door.

I don't see a 'Gallery' or 'Photos' tab anywhere where members can simply put up pics of interesting vaults and safes unrelated to specific forum Q & A or topics for discussion.

Cheers,

Gord

----------

